# AM Air Wing



## robertc (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

First of all I hope I am in the right forum.  I am basically a balloon tire bike type of collector but Monday afternoon I acquired a bike that I need some assistance on. I had been given this bike back in the summer but it was in an old tobacco pack house that is falling down. The guy who gave it to me wanted to wait until winter to get it out (snakes, bees, etc.) I had to take a chainsaw and cut out a hole in the wall to get to  it. I was told it was a girl’s bike that belonged to the guy’s sister who is in her late 50’s. I was surprised when it turned out to be a boy’s bike. It is an AM Air Wing single speed with 26”x 1 3/8” tires. It has a Nankai No. 75 Coaster rear hub with S/N 8977. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## robertc (Jan 8, 2012)

*Bump*

Any ideas guys?


----------



## jd56 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have no ideas but, wanted to say that, that is a real pick when you have to use a chainsaw to get into the building. I never carry a chainsaw with me but, it's not a bad idea.
Nice find though


----------

